# Dodo Juice Purple Haze vs Collonite 476s



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I just thought I'd start this post to hear people's opinions of these two waxes.

I'm a detailing novice so read a lot on here before I decided to give it a go on my brand new phantom black TT last weekend and was very pleased to find I left it in a better state than it was in and got very well acquainted with the paint work.

After reading through a lot of posts in this section I decided to go with a majoirty of dodo juice products (born to be mild shampoo and the purple haze wax) along with the Bilt Hamber soft clay bar. Think I prep'd it pretty well for the wax (and didn't my shoulders and back know it the next day) and gave it a couple of coats of the purple haze.

It looked amazing when i'd finished and since it's rained every day since I can see that water beads and runs off it well.

I've read a lot about collonite 476s too and how it is a good wax to see your car through winter so I was wondering if it might be prudent to put a couple of coat of collonite on the car too soon before winter proper sets in.

What do people think of these two waxes and of collonite in particular for winter?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Collonite is a great hard wearing wax that lasts for ages. It looks really old fashioned in its tin and is hard to apply and buff off but its a good product and worth the effort. Its also nice and cheap.

I did our SLK with this last week and it looked really good. To make it shine a bit more though I put a layer of butter wet wax over the top of the collonite and that made it pretty much perfect. The second coat was really easy to apply but will be less durable.


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

476s but spread THINLY - this makes it a dream to buff off! Do a panel at a time.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Dodo Juice Purple Haze is a good wax, enhance gloss and gives a great finish. Other detailers have used Collonite (pro detailers) and many came to the conclution that it "dulls" the finish.

If you are looking at Dodo Juice Purple Haze, I would recommend the "Pro" version, being a hybrid wax (wax/sealent), the durability is a lot better than the standard wax, giving about 6 months protection (over the 3 months with the standard PH).

Im sorry i cannot give an opinion on 476, I know a few people who binned it after using it for the first time, that was conclusive enough for me.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I used collonite over the weekend and found it to be pretty good.

I felt the finish seemed deeper/more glossy than the purple haze had been the weekend before, but perhaps it was just slightly less cloudy this weekend and slightly earlier in the day.

Having thought I was putting it on really thinly to start with, i then realised that buffing it off was a complete bitch and I should have put it on even more thinly! So i learnt after the first panel.

Car looked mint when i'd finished....then the sun shone yesterday for the first time and i've seen loads of swirls [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] ...two bucket technique my arse!

Ant


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

_"Ever since the dawn of time mankind has yearned to destroy the Sun."_ -- C. Montgomery Burns.

And now you know why. :lol:

I quite liked Collinite but found it susceptible to water marks left over from beading, so it didn't suit me. Applicators also don't suit me and I find with hard waxes they tend to produce a good smear or two and then not spread well. Result: stripey coating. Apply thicker and you get thick areas that don't spread. Result: Uneven thicker coating and a harder time buffing off. Conclusion: nuts to it! :lol:


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> _"Ever since the dawn of time mankind has yearned to destroy the Sun."_ -- C. Montgomery Burns.
> 
> And now you know why. :lol:
> 
> I quite liked Collinite but found it susceptible to water marks left over from beading, so it didn't suit me. Applicators also don't suit me and I find with hard waxes they tend to produce a good smear or two and then not spread well. Result: stripey coating. Apply thicker and you get thick areas that don't spread. Result: Uneven thicker coating and a harder time buffing off. Conclusion: nuts to it! :lol:


Actually I think you're completely right about the water marks left over from beading on the collonite - the car looks a state after all the rain whereas with teh dodo juice it looked better....I guess now i give a shit about my car there's always going to be pros and cons with all products!

Ant


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Try some Finnish Kare FK1000P, again it's a sealant not wax and needs to applied very thinly.

I have found if you have a well waxed car that beads nicely, which then becomes dusty followed by wet, there will always be marks left on the surface.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not used the Dodo stuff but this is the beading I got after one coat of colly. Was pretty impressed with it. Sheeting looks awesome with it too!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

my god.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

BLinky said:


> my god.


Likey or no likey?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

me likey, me do it now, no charge! you keep 5 dolla mister!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

476 is one of the longest lasting waxes out there and leaves a nice finish especially on lighter cars. The Dodo will give a slightly better look and will be easier to work with but won't have the same durability. You'll find that loads of people will be using 476 for the winter when they use other products for the summer. Two coats of 476 now will last through to next Spring no problem.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

Try and get your hands on Opti-Seal (polymer based sealant). It takes 10 minutes to apply. No buffing or residue. No water marks. Amazing beading. Two coats will last 3 months (daily driver). You wont use a wax again. 

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/ ... ct-review/


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

JPM said:


> Try and get your hands on Opti-Seal (polymer based sealant). It takes 10 minutes to apply. No buffing or residue. No water marks. Amazing beading. Two coats will last 3 months (daily driver). You wont use a wax again.
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/ ... ct-review/


Got some of this at home too, it's supposed to be good. Not used it yet though. Got any beading pics?


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> JPM said:
> 
> 
> > Try and get your hands on Opti-Seal (polymer based sealant). It takes 10 minutes to apply. No buffing or residue. No water marks. Amazing beading. Two coats will last 3 months (daily driver). You wont use a wax again.
> ...


Weather dependent, will reapply some this weekend. See what I can do


----------

